# Emerald Swifts



## DwarvenChef (Jan 22, 2012)

Today has been a whirlwind of emotions I tell ya. As many know I'm a bit of an addict for my nitch interests. Lucky for me drugs where never very interesting to me  However things with scales (oddly knives fit that area), fish and reptiles, have been my first true obsessions (and overdoses). Well as the years went by and I sobered up a bit I was able to pull out of the reptile and fish obsession to gain clarity. Years later I got back into it with a few Kenyan Sand boas and started a breeding program with them. This worked very well for a few years and I was able to keep in control of myself somewhat, well alot better than before... But the constant moving and all was to much to handle and I let them go to a nature group that had a huge group of kids that came around. And I have missed them ever sence. Years later that interest and drive turned up in kitchen knives, straight razors, natural hones, and fountain pens... but today on a whim I dropped into a reptile shop only a few blocks from my place. Someplace I have been avoiding from the day I moved in. I don't even drive on that part of the street. But today... So I drop in and all is well, I feel in control and enjoy looking at the few reptiles they have on display... untill... in a small tank on the counter I see the tag with the name, Emerald Swift... Oh crap... I say to myself "Don't be in there, DON'T BE IN THERE"... Crud the bugger was sitting there looking right at me... Long story short, I caved in like a ton of bricks. I bought that one as they only had it from a trade, but ordered 2 more so I could have a breeding trio...

Ya you never see these lizards in pet shops because no one buys them, they are not flashy or big not even all that exotic, heck most people have there relatives running around their yards, fence lizards, BUT ON THE ONE DAY I GO IN!!!! ARGGHH!!! 

So now I have to step up and get rid of my old gaming gear (last overdose obsession), cards and RPG books. Which I have been planning on getting rid of for years, now I have tille mid next week to get it all out YIKES!!!

But oh the feelings of joy at having another reptile in the house is just amazing, and the fact that my wife didn't shoot me, I was quick about telling her about getting rid of the game stuff  I am still riding high at the moment looking for a good reptile forum to find other people interested in Sceloporus lizards, but that is unlikely as I have always been out on a shelf with my interest in them. 

Sorry to toss this out there but I am still all jazzed up and had to let it out lol


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 22, 2012)

Reptiles are not my thing, but let's see some pics! What do you keep it in? A fish tank type deal? Does it have a name?


----------



## DwarvenChef (Jan 22, 2012)

Pics when it's all set up. I'm setting up a 60 gallon terarium type aquarium. 1 male and 2 females (1:2) if currious you can look up Sceloporus malachitis and see some great pics of these guys. They are the top of the Sceloporus clan of lizards but by far not the only colorful ones out there. As for names, I have not clue yet so I'll worry about it next week when they come home.






Here is a head shot I got from a bigger stock photo.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jan 22, 2012)

There is a forum for everything!


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 22, 2012)

It would be fitting to name the male Emeril


----------



## l r harner (Jan 22, 2012)

i have been looking for a large corner or bow front tank to make a winter home for a dawrf lime tree. plan is a hollow colom that i can put the planter in thats water tight that goes about half way up the tank so i can have fish in the bottem and plants on top (i know i ll need to make a tall wood and glass "light" fixture 

the plan is to keep lime tree ground at around 72f and semi himid in the air of the tank with a good light setup it should winter well and i think i might go kind of mangrove biotope for the fish part


----------



## ecchef (Jan 22, 2012)

How do you cook these? :cooking:


----------



## Mike Davis (Jan 22, 2012)

Awesome!!! I am a huge reptile/amphibian guy. I have been raising/breeding them for about 18 years. I like that what you have is different than the norm(Bearded dragon, leopard gecko) not something you see very often. Post pics when you can...And if you need some lights, i have some pretty sweet ones, just let me know.


----------



## DwarvenChef (Jan 23, 2012)

Mike good to know another like minded person in this  I've always been an odd one out in the reptiles I really liked. I'm still a sucker for "local" herps and these guys are a souther cousin of my local blue belly, a lizard I have been crazy about sense I was a young lad in the early 70's. Working in the reptile and aquarium industery from late 70's till the late 90 (off and on) got me turned off by a mojority of the "industrial" herp buisness. But I still had the 14' burmese, 17' (yes foot) retic, Caimen and american alligators, and many if not all the available herp in the 70's and 80's... I eventually smartened up and moved away from the "bling" pets. I guess most kids who grow up in the industry follow the same path of aquisition and over load only to arrive at a point that is almont a singular speices conclussion. For me it's the Sceloporus family of lizards that I just can't give up on. And I'm happy with that now 

Just spent the day (besides finding all the comic and game art) getting the area set up so I can bring the tank home tomorow (or tuesday) for set up. I didn't realize just how much of that stuff I had squirrled away, THOUSANDS of cards and promos that take up the same area as all 3 of the bicycles (now moved to the other side of the living room...). Hard to look at the stuff and realize how much I still like the cards and such. But I have not played these games in 15 years and don't need to hang onto them. Same with all the art card sets  didn't know I had that many Olivia sets or extras LOL...


----------



## DwarvenChef (Jan 25, 2012)

Well I got the females home, no male yet.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 25, 2012)

Emeril is walking into a pretty good scene here. Free food, medical care, no predators, a couple of girls to choose from, and no competition for their attention.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 26, 2012)

Hey DC, what do you think of the recently discovered smallest chameleon in the world?




Even I kind of want one!


----------



## Burl Source (Feb 26, 2012)

We have lizards that look like that around our woodyard but they are black.gray with a blue belly.
They are funny to watch as they have push up contests and then the winner chases the loser around the place.
A few years ago there was one with two tails. We called him a twotalian.


----------

